

Komodia Redirector installs non-unique root CA certificates and private keys - rbc
http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/529496

======
batguano
Ironic that a product called "KeepMyFamilySecure" uses such an exploitable
technology.

------
wglb
You shouldn't be editorializing titles. The title should read "Komodia
Redirector with SSL Digestor installs non-unique root CA certificates and
private keys"

~~~
dang
Thanks. We changed the title to as much of that as would fit. (Submitted title
was "US-CERT Hops on the Superfish Train".)

~~~
rbc
The name change is fine. Sorry, I couldn't help myself ;)

